# An early Christmas present!



## jtr2803

Been ttc since beginning of June and had seven cycles in that time, actively ttc for 5 of those. This cycle we did EVERYTHING.... Lots of bding, soft cups, conceive plus... You name it. 

Only a temp rise today made me test at 10dpo and I got a big surprise! Thank you to all the ladies in the test gallery board for telling me I wasn't mad. Here's hoping for a sticky bean :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







_20151202_152101.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 58


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## UponAStar

Congratulations! <3


----------



## CharCharxxx

Congratulations great early Xmas present :) x


----------



## DobbyForever

So happy for you! Congrats!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

So excited and happy for you! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## faithforbaby

Congrats!! Awesome news!


----------



## jtr2803

Thanks ladies, I finally got 1-2 on a digital tonight at 11dpo so it looks like things are progressing :happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that's so fun. Are you going to test again to see the 2-3 and 3+ down the road? Have you scheduled your prenatal?


----------



## mummof1

Congratulations Hun!!! What an awesome early present :)


----------



## jtr2803

DobbyForever said:


> Awww that's so fun. Are you going to test again to see the 2-3 and 3+ down the road? Have you scheduled your prenatal?

Thanks hun! I've ordered another two digital tests for next week, I need to go to the doctors to fill in some forms before they let me see a midwife but I did book an early scan for Jan 4th :thumbup:


----------



## Holliems

Congratulations!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay hoping we get to see your early scan I love u/s pics they are so cute


----------



## babydustcass

Congratulations hun x


----------



## charliekay

Congratulations xx


----------

